# Remington 11-96



## DUN ROVEN (Jun 10, 2004)

Has anybody here had any experience with this gun, or maybe got an idea of its worth?
Would it make a good pheasant gun or sporting clays gun ?
A friend of mine has one he wants to sell and before i buy im investigating, gun seems light , and has nice wood.
Rich


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Rich,

I have been looking at the new CT-105 (think that is the model) and I read an article on the evolution of the Remington semi-autos. For some reason that model did not go over very well as far as sales and I can not remember why so you may want to really look into it and put a box of shells through it to see how it operates. I did own an 11-87 and it was very reliable.

Harry


----------



## pizzaman (Apr 12, 2005)

Rich, I'll sell you that Beretta o/u with the great wood. Like my kin say, I'll a make a you an offer dat a you can't refuse.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 25, 2006)

My Father-in-Law has one, its a pretty nice gun, he has never had any issues with his. I found this on the web about them....

_Remington 11-96 Euro Lightweight 

Notes: Introduced in 1996, the Euro Lightweight was primarily meant for the European market, but also had some small sales in North America. It did not sell well, and in 2000 was taken out of production, despite the fact that it was chosen in 1997 by Shooting Industry magazine as the Shotgun of the Year. The Euro Lightweight is a semiautomatic shotgun with a strong chrome-molybdenum barrel that has a ventilated sighting rib. It is similar in many respects to the Model 11-87 and may be partially based on that model. The receiver and mechanism are made from lightweight steel, and the receiver is engraved on both sides. The Euro Lightweight is equipped with a set of interchangeable chokes for Improved Cylinder, Modified, and Full._


I also found this (it was posted in 2003 so I dont know if it woulkd be worth more or less):

_MODEL 11-96 EURO LIGHTWEIGHT 
- 12 ga. only, steel receiver with distinctive slight hump over chamber, 26 or 28 in. 6mm VR Rem. choked barrel, checkered walnut stock and forearm, receiver panel engraving, approx. 7 lbs. Mfg. 1996 only. 
Grading _
_100% $715_
_98% $615_
_95% $550_
_90% $475_
_80% $395 _
_70% $335 _
_60% $295 

Last MSR was $852_

Hope this helps.


----------



## g&d (Jan 15, 2006)

I have one. I used it for several years with no problems and recently took it to Nebraska pheasant hunting. I bought it from Bob's in Hastings. I wanted a lighter auto since I tend to hunt all day long. I've mostly changed to o/u's for upland but used it for turkey hunting until last year. I can't remember what I payed for it new but $500 sticks in my mind.


----------



## g&d (Jan 15, 2006)

I looked up my old reciept and I bought the gun in 2000 for $599 marked down from $759. It came with 3 chokes,choke tube wrench,and plug.


----------



## DUN ROVEN (Jun 10, 2004)

pizzaman said:


> Rich, I'll sell you that Beretta o/u with the great wood. Like my kin say, I'll a make a you an offer dat a you can't refuse.


That little 20 ? What would i have to do bury a body?????
Rich


----------



## pizzaman (Apr 12, 2005)

No Rich. I think i'm gonna part with that fancy 12ga Beretta, with the custom Wenig wood and all the goodies. Hate to do it but I don't shoot it much. I don't even want to look at it, as I might change my mind and keep it. LOL


----------

